#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  IGNOU announces OPENMAT-XXXIII 2013 Exam Dates

## Engineering_Updates

IGNOU, Indira Gandhi National Open University  Delhi has announced the online exam dates for Open University Open Management Aptitude Test 2013 which is expected to be conducted in the month of February 2013. The OPENMAT 2013 entrance exam is expected to be held on Sunday, February 24, 2013.

The OPENMAT-XXXIII 2013 entrance test is mandatory for candidates seeking admissions into Master of Business Administration (MBA), Diploma in Management (DIM), Post Graduate Diploma (PGDIM) in Management, Post Graduate Diploma (PGDHRM) in Human Resource Management, Post Graduate Diploma (PGDFM) in Financial Management, Post Graduate Diploma (PGDOM) in Operations Management and Post Graduate Diploma (PGDMM) in Marketing Management for the commencing session 2013.

Eligibility Criteria for OPENMAT-XXXIII 2013

Candidates with graduation in any discipline with 50% marks (for general category) and 45% for reserved category or bachelor's degree with three years of supervisory/managerial/professional experience or professional degree in Engineering/Technology/Medicine/Architecture/Law/ Pharmacy or professional qualifications in Accountancy/Cost and Works Accountancy/ Company Secretaryship or masters degree in any subject are eligible to apply.

Non-graduates (10+2 or equivalent) with six years of Managerial/Supervisory/Professional experience are eligible to apply for DIM only. 

Application Procedure for OPENMAT 2013

The application form can be downloaded from the website www.ignou.ac.in and sent along with a DD/IPO of Rs.550.

The filled in form must reach the Registrar (SED), IGNOU, Maidan Garhi, New Delhi- 110068, by registered post or speed post.The last date to apply for these programs is January 10, 2013.

Student handbook and prospectus can be obtained from the Registrar (SRD), IGNOU, Maidan Garhi, New Delhi and from all the regional centres of IGNOU by sending a sum of Rs.550, through a DD/ IPO in favour of IGNOU, payable at New Delhi or the city of concerned regional centre or by paying Rs.500 in cash at the respective sale counters. 

Important Dates

Last date to apply for programs: Thursday, January 10, 2013.
Exam dates: Sunday, February 24, 2013. 

For more details: visit http://www.ignou.ac.in/ignou/bulletinboard/news/latest/detail/IGNOU_announces_admission_for_management_programmes-431





  Similar Threads: MAT february 2013 exam date- Management Aptitude Test 2013 dates Exam Dates for V-MAT 2013 JEE 2013 Exam Dates? IGNOU B.Ed. Counseling January 2013

----------

